# Anyone use Alliance Muscle?



## DoriDori (Sep 17, 2013)

What do you think of Alliance Muscle? I'm looking at their 20ml test e and DNP. I think they ship from the UK.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 17, 2013)

..............wait for it


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 17, 2013)

Never heard of em'


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 18, 2013)

Never heard of them


----------



## regular (Sep 18, 2013)

Never heard of them. Why order finished products international when you can order them domestic?


----------



## DoriDori (Sep 18, 2013)

Never ordered injectables. Haven't found any domestic UGLs that aren't sketchy. Plus I liked the thought of DNP and injectables in the same place.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 18, 2013)

DoriDori said:


> I liked the thought of DNP and injectables in the same place.



That's^^^^^ a strange thing to say?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 18, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> That's^^^^^ a strange thing to say?



Very strange...

Dori when buying DNP you want to find a dude who SPECIALIZES in DNP. My DNP guy - its all he does. You don't want some ass clown getting involved in that shit.


----------



## DoriDori (Sep 18, 2013)

Okay, thanks man. Learning something new everyday.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 18, 2013)

Should you decide to run dnp, make sure you have a trusted and reliable source for cake


----------



## DoriDori (Sep 18, 2013)

I read your experience on DNP and have my baker on speed dial. I'm a huge fan of yellow cake cream cheese icing cupcakes. It could get pretty pricey.


----------



## graniteman (Sep 19, 2013)

Dori, where did you see these guys? I know alot of Buds in The UK and never heard of them.


----------



## DoriDori (Sep 19, 2013)

Found them on "eRips" source page.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 19, 2013)

**** this is just plain retarded. Realize wtf you're putting in your body. IMO u need to just lift sleep eat and read for awhile. Relax brother....
!SHRUGS!


----------



## DoriDori (Sep 19, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> **** this is just plain retarded. Realize wtf you're putting in your body. IMO u need to just lift sleep eat and read for awhile. Relax brother....
> !SHRUGS!



Huh? Just wondered if they were scammers. The more scammers exposed, the better.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 19, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> **** this is just plain retarded. Realize wtf you're putting in your body. IMO u need to just lift sleep eat and read for awhile. Relax brother....
> !SHRUGS!



What exactly is retarded?


----------



## imagex (Oct 16, 2013)

I've used them no issues.. but they're company just had some kind of problem thou so dont know how the the reputation is still good.. but no pip on they're test e.. the DNP was legit as well... Was sweating like crazy.. those are the only 2 things i've gotten from there..


----------



## Yaya (Oct 16, 2013)

Dori..ive never heard of them..and

I find no problem with you asking, like the others said..when it comes to DNP please make sure you trust the shit out of your supplier


----------



## Dinitro (Oct 27, 2013)

imagex said:


> I've used them no issues.. but they're company just had some kind of problem thou so dont know how the the reputation is still good.. but no pip on they're test e.. the DNP was legit as well... Was sweating like crazy.. those are the only 2 things i've gotten from there..




Glad to see you like their DNP... 
AM went on hiatus, just to sort out a HUGE money loss when an associate ripped him/them off for thousands. AM didn't quit or go scammer or anything, he just shut down so he could have time (without a thousand orders a week) to work out a big mess.
There's no secret that AM's supplier of DNP was me--I'm not giving up anything behind-the-scenes to divulge that. That's good advice, though, to have a VERY trusted source of DNP.


----------



## paupauway (Nov 26, 2013)

Been using overseas sources but not crazy about it.  Would like to hear about legit domestic.  Can you PM me with some good domestic sources.  Would appreciate it.  
Paupauway


----------



## DoriDori (Dec 4, 2013)

paupauway said:


> Been using overseas sources but not crazy about it.  Would like to hear about legit domestic.  Can you PM me with some good domestic sources.  Would appreciate it.
> Paupauway



Try EnergyLabs. Quick T/A. So quick, the minute you WU them funds you're product disappears.


----------

